# 10K UMD drawer removal



## Looking2Learn (Jun 21, 2011)

Wondering if someone could help me with this question. Our new-to-me 10K UMD has three drawers on right side. How can I remove those drawers from the stand? I looked for push/pull tabs, have tried lifting the rear of a drawer, lifting front of a drawer, etc. Want to remove because one drawer appears to have been jammed in place at some time in its past, probably bent a piece of the rails - drawer moves like lit is binding.
Thanks.


----------



## Looking2Learn (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I think I understand what you wrote. I'll give it a try. Thanks very much!


----------



## Looking2Learn (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to your directions, I was able to get all of the drawers out. I found that the top drawer's slides have rubbed thru the bottom of the rails, so the drawer drops down slightly as it is pulled forward. I'll have to cut the spot welds and put some new rails in.
Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## dcms (Sep 6, 2011)

On my 10k Modl A.... there were small holes on the inside of the drawers. By pushing a small punch in these holes, I was able to release the tabs and pull the drawers out.


----------

